# My introduction



## alexander7567 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey,
New here. I was buying fog juice and found this website on Google. I have never seen a Halloween forum. I love Halloween but I don't really have a lot of money to buy alot of things. I am also a computer nerd so i like making hardware and programs to control my props. 
Last year I controlled my fog machine and my scary music from my computer. It turned out really neat. 
I have many more plans for this year. So I'm going to start looking around this forum for more ideas! I want a good scenery on a low budget!

I HATE how Halloween only comes one a year!


----------



## kwkenf (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome......


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Alexander! Watch out, this stuff is addictive!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## alexander7567 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a feeling it will be lol. I LOVE halloween. My wife thinks I'm crazy planning 3 months before lol.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

That's nothing. I started my main project in February this year...


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## alexander7567 (Aug 4, 2011)

MacabreRob said:


> That's nothing. I started my main project in February this year...


Wow.. Thats super early! lol. But mine isn't gonna be huge.. I have a limited budget and i am fairly new to this... This will only be my second halloween since i have been married.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. Around here Halloween is 24/7, 365 days a year! Most of us plan our display/haunt a good year in advance, so we can vouch for you to your wife....tell her you aren't crazy..lol.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

alexander7567 said:


> I have a feeling it will be lol. I LOVE halloween. My wife thinks I'm crazy planning 3 months before lol.


3 months? Around here we think you're crazy if you're not planning by January!

Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum Alex!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

welcome in Alex


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Welcome from Wisconsin*

Welcome to all of the new members! I just wanted to extend a personal invitation to a my social group ScareRookies. Its a group open to all new and old members but the main focus is to help us newbees with starting out our haunts, learning new techniques, sharing ideas, questions, progress, pics etc. I am trying to start a new make and take session so please feel free to join and lets get started!!!

You can join one of two ways.
1. You can send me a friend request and I will accept and from there you will have access to my social groups.
2. You can select "Community" from the main menu and then select "Social Groups".

You will find many other fantasic groups for all kinds of other different topics from other haunters on this site. Check them all out and hope to talk and start sharing with you soon... Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

